# انباء عن ظهورات للسيده العذراء بالزقازيق



## BITAR (13 فبراير 2011)

*يوجد تجمعات غفيره بمنطقه عزبه عبدالمسيح *
*المجاورة لمنطقه تل بسطه الاثريه *
*اول طريق الغار بالزقازيق *
*لوجود*
* ظهور للسيده العذراء*
*علما *
*بأنه يوجد فى نفس المكان البئر الذى شرب منه *
*السيد المسيح طفلا اثناء وجوده فى مصر*​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت لو تأكيد او حد يكون من هناك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*بركتها المقدسة تكون معنا امين*
*دي تعزيات من السما *
*ربنا معانا ومش سيبانا*
*هتأكد من الخبر*​


----------



## BITAR (13 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ياريت لو تأكيد او حد يكون من هناك*​


* ساتابع الخبر اكيد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يسترها العدرا لما بتظهر
اما بتعزينا عشان هيحصل شىء او بشرة خير
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2011)

*شفاعتك يا ام النور
رجاء تتابعنا بتأكيد او نفى للظهور يا بيتر*


----------



## SALVATION (13 فبراير 2011)

_يارب تكون بشرة خير _
_تعبنا اوى يا امى من الاخبار المتعبة_
_يسوع يقويك استازنا على المتابعه_​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

هل صدر بيان من البطريركية أو المطرانية بهذا الشأن


----------



## BITAR (13 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> هل صدر بيان من البطريركية أو المطرانية بهذا الشأن


* الظهورات الان*
*والناس غفيره جدا*
*والزغاريت والصلوات مستمره بالشارع*
*اكيد متابع *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2011)

*يا ريت حد يقدر يجيبلنا فيديو 
اكيد كلنا محتاجين للتعزيه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*يا امى ياعدرا من فضلللللللللللللللللللك شفاعتك مع شعب المسيح
صلى عنا واذكرينا امام رب المجد
بركة صلواتها تكون مع جميعنا امين
*​


----------



## عمادفايز (13 فبراير 2011)

*بركة شفاعتها تكون معانا كلنا وتصلح الامور ويعم الامان فى مصر كلها​*


----------



## نشيد_الانشاد (14 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة انا من الزقازيق و ساكنة جنب المكان اللي ظهرت فية هو مفيش لسة بيان طلع و لا حاجة و في ظهور فعلا و في ناس شافوها علي شكل حمامة و في نور و في مسلمين و كهنة و ناس كتير في الشارع لغاية دلوقتى و في مسلمين شافوا صورة العدرا التجلي في السماو الموضوع دة استمر تقريبا من الساعة7-9 بس احنا مستنيين سيدنا الانبا تيموثاؤس هنشوف هيقوللنا اية النهردة في القداس و كل صيام اهل نينوى و انتم طيبين


----------



## نشيد_الانشاد (14 فبراير 2011)

بالنسبة للفيديوهات لسة مفيش حاجة نزلت غير واحد بس ممكن تعملوا كوبي باست علي اللينك دة
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=185782944794890&comments


----------



## كوك (14 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يستر *​ 
*بحبك يا امى ياعدرا*

*شكرا على الخبر الجميل ده *​


----------



## نشيد_الانشاد (14 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي يا كوك العفو


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2011)

نشيد_الانشاد قال:


> يا جماعة انا من الزقازيق و ساكنة جنب المكان اللي ظهرت فية هو مفيش لسة بيان طلع و لا حاجة و في ظهور فعلا و في ناس شافوها علي شكل حمامة و في نور و في مسلمين و كهنة و ناس كتير في الشارع لغاية دلوقتى و في مسلمين شافوا صورة العدرا التجلي في السماو الموضوع دة استمر تقريبا من الساعة7-9 بس احنا مستنيين سيدنا الانبا تيموثاؤس هنشوف هيقوللنا اية النهردة في القداس و كل صيام اهل نينوى و انتم طيبين


* هل بدايه المشاركه بها عكس ذلك*
*رجاء التدقيق فى الرد*​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2011)

نشيد_الانشاد قال:


> ميرسي يا كوك العفو


*رجاء التركيز*​


----------



## nana-150 (14 فبراير 2011)

وظهرت كمان فى عين شمس  امبارح وناس كتير شفوها فى كزا مكان كمان


----------



## bilseka (14 فبراير 2011)

*طمنينا يا ست يا عدرا من فضلك شعبك وغنم رعية ابنك الاله المتجسد محتاج يحس بالامان والكمأنينة في حضن ربنا يسوع المسيح وفي حضنك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2011)

*انا اعرف حد من الشرقيه
هسالها واتاكد من الخبر
وانشاء الله يكون حقيقه
صلواتك ياعدرا تكون معانا​*


----------



## 200madona (14 فبراير 2011)

*انا ليا اخت ساكنة فى الزقازيق وشافت الظهور وبلغتنا بية 

شفاعتها معنا ​*


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يابيتر 
للخبر الرائع
شفاعتك ياعدرا


----------



## nana-150 (14 فبراير 2011)

وظهرت كمتن فى عين شمس فى السماء


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 فبراير 2011)

*بركة صلواتها تكون مع شعب مصر ...... 

محتجينلك يا أمى ​*


----------



## love.mariam43 (14 فبراير 2011)

العذراء مريم ظهرت فعلا و انا سالت


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 فبراير 2011)

بركة صلواتك وشفاعتك يا ام النور 

بظهورك يدينا الامان والتعزية ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 فبراير 2011)

*السلام لك ياام النور
محتاجينك ياعدرا
ليتمجد اسم الرب فى كل ربوع مصر​*


----------



## zezza (14 فبراير 2011)

بركة صلواتها و شفاعتها تكوتن مع جميعنا ..امين 
+
يا ريت بس يبقى الكلام موثق من مصدر بالكنيسة هناك و صور و فيديو .


----------



## الغول الكبير (14 فبراير 2011)

يجماعة انا كنت هناك من اساعة 8.00 حتى الساعة 8.45 وكانت ظهورات متكررة كل تقريبا من 3-5 دقائق وكان منظر مهيب جدا شفاعتك ياعدرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 فبراير 2011)

الغول الكبير قال:


> يجماعة انا كنت هناك من اساعة 8.00 حتى الساعة 8.45 وكانت ظهورات متكررة كل تقريبا من 3-5 دقائق وكان منظر مهيب جدا شفاعتك ياعدرا



*فيه حد يحب العدرا ويسمى نفسه الغول ؟؟؟ ...... الله يرحم شهداء نجع حمادى*


----------



## govany shenoda (14 فبراير 2011)

شفاعتك ياامي تكون معنا
وياب تكون بتعزينا ​


----------



## love.mariam43 (15 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى على هذا الخبر


----------



## qwyui (15 فبراير 2011)

انا هادورعليها على النت وشفاعتهامعنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 فبراير 2011)

إدا بأة إشمعنى إحنا
إشى الزقازيق و عين شمس
يعنى إسكندرية  وحشة و لا إيه
على العموم اللهم لا حسد


----------

